# Bench seat lid catching on drywall - special hinge



## raff98 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a bench seat I am turning into storage. My problem is this: it has a 45 degree angle cut on each side to match the drywall corner. So, if I install a regular hinge, it catches the drywall when lifting the lid (45 only sticks out 2"). I know I can cut that 2" into a strip and nail it down, then install a regular hinge. I was wondering if anyone knows a hinge design that when lifted will rotate the lid forward about an inch, thus clearing any drywall.

(basically the first 2" from the wall has an angle, when raised, the lid catches on that drywall. Just rotating it forward 1" would clear everything)

Thanks all!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you post a sketch on what you have?












 







.


----------

